# Nikonos II top removal



## mimstrel (Jul 20, 2018)

I have 2 new-to-me Nikonos. The III opened really easily, so I understand the concept of the lever system they use to open, but I can't get the II open! I think maybe the lever on the one side is worn down, because the piece slides off when I get it pried up just a tiny bit.  Any tips?


----------



## compur (Jul 20, 2018)

If the lever is worn or damaged I guess you'll have to pry it with something else. A screwdriver?


----------



## mimstrel (Jul 21, 2018)

I actually managed to get it to come out.  It's tricky, but it worked.

However, the shutter jams on it, so it's not usable in current condition.   Bummer, as it would have been an excellent choice to take with me on my trip to South America.  The Nikonos III that I got does appear to work; I'll know for sure once I get the test roll finished and returned to me.  But, it's a slightly larger/heavier camera.  

I opened it up to take a look and I can un-jam it, but wasn't able to figure out what was causing the jam. I got to a point where further disassembly was outside the scope of my tools, so I put it back together and I'm going to take it with me tomorrow morning when I was already planning to go up to both my dive shop, and the last remaining dedicated camera shop in the area.  The head divemaster at the shop is one of those folks who knows how to fix literally everything and has been around for decades, so he may know how to fix it.  Otherwise, the camera shop does deal in vintage cameras so they may have ideas as well.

The dive shop would charge me an arm and a leg to fix it, if they're able.  But the camera shop will charge me an arm, both legs, and the contents of my bank account.  Still, might as well inquire.


----------

